#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-06-06
<Uber_Geek> Morning
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-06-08
 * valorie waves from back at home, after a loooong sleep
<valorie> Switzerland was very cool!
<Uber_Geek> very nice
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-06-09
<seattlegaucho_> ... time to upgrade my work WS to natty
 * seattlegaucho_ crosses his fingers
<seattlegaucho> hmm ... so far so good w/ the upgrade
<valorie> yum, pizza!
<valorie> haven't had any for weeks
 * meonkeys waves
<meonkeys> heh, check out "aptitude moo", "aptitude -v moo", "aptitude -vv moo", ...
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-06-10
<seattlegaucho> meonkeys: keep going w/ the number of 'v' ;)
<meonkeys> seattlegaucho: yep, that's what the ellipses was for.
<seattlegaucho> :)
<cj> man.  my IPv6 feed is not awesome.
<seattlegaucho> I just got my 1st natty crash and my 1st natty pet peeve
<valorie> what's the peeve?
<valorie> I don't think I've gotten a crash yet -- except plasma
<valorie> which just comes right back
<valorie> using kub.
<Uber_Geek> I had to go back to 10.10 on my netbook, as Unity (Yech) , Gnome 3, and KDE Plasma were very laggy and didn't perform as well.  :(\
<valorie> well, I had to go to Xrender for plasma
<valorie> gles or whatever was a problem
<valorie> and turning off effects means no lag at all
<valorie> I don't like most effects anyway
<Uber_Geek> what is the point of having a flashy interface if you have to turn the flashness off?
<Uber_Geek> flashness = flashiness.
<Uber_Geek> lol
<seattlegaucho_> valorie: when I resize a konsole window in front of firefox 4 ... the whole display freezes
<seattlegaucho_> ssh-ing into the box and restarting kdm didn't help
<Uber_Geek> did alt-sysrq-K  or ctrl-alt-backspace help?
<Uber_Geek> pry a lame question though
<valorie> ah, I heard of a few people with that bug
<valorie> rather severe
<valorie> including one developer
<valorie> whether or not it's been fixed, I don't know
<valorie> so far, the only bug I've run across is that flash keeps being wrecked
<valorie> I finally got flash-aid
<valorie> which seems to fix that
<valorie> and weird one: I can no longer right-click in FF
<valorie> like to open a link in another tab
<valorie> I'm considering going back to rekonq
<valorie> oddly, I seem to be one of the few people with this bug
<seattlegaucho> valorie: nailed my bug and it's a showstopper
<seattlegaucho> resizing konsole makes the window manager a zombie!
<seattlegaucho> can't live w/o resizing terminals >(
 * seattlegaucho is *pissed*
<valorie> have you searched the bug tracker?
<seattlegaucho> https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/23381
<valorie> I haven't heard any recent complaints, so I wonder if the fix has been backported
<valorie> looks like the fix is in, according to that bug thread
<valorie> also: #ubuntu-kernel is very helpful
<valorie> they helped me fix my missing mic on this laptop, and an early bug where the headphone jack didn't work
<seattlegaucho> it was fixed last monday! ... not sure it made it out to the repos
<valorie> kernel patch
<valorie> I've never done anything like that before
<valorie> they were awesome
<seattlegaucho> ... but ... but ... argh! 
<valorie> argh, indeed!
<valorie> bugs suck
<seattlegaucho> especially when I need it to do some real work I got interrupted in the middle 'cause of the bug
<seattlegaucho> now my add ridden brain can' t decide whether to fix the issue or keep working with some odd work around
 * valorie advises fixing
<valorie> workarounds take longer and are more annoying long-term
<valorie> take the rock out of your shoe!
<seattlegaucho> ... for now ... disabling effects and it works
<seattlegaucho> remove shoes ... worry about shoe nail before wearing shoes again :)
<valorie> heh
<meonkeys> anyone in here using bitcoins?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-06-11
<seattlegaucho> it would make valorie happy to know that I'll be taking care of that driver issue next
<seattlegaucho> ... and be disconnected in the process :(
<seattlegaucho> yay! success
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> so what was it?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-06-05
<sheenams> i'm having issues running bwa in 12.04. can someone advise?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-06-06
<bkerensa> valorie: you ciming down for oscon this year?
<valorie> I hope so indeed
<valorie> don't have a room yet though
#ubuntu-us-wa 2018-06-09
<lode_radio_> THE L0DE RADIO HOUR IS LIVE HTTP://YOUTUBE.COM/L0DE/LIVE CALL IN NOW @ 315-505-4666 IRC.EFNET.ORG #LRH
<lode_radio_>  THE L0DE RADIO HOUR IS LIVE HTTP://YOUTUBE.COM/L0DE/LIVE CALL IN NOW @ 315-505-4666 IRC.EFNET.ORG #LRH
<lode_radio_>  THE L0DE RADIO HOUR IS LIVE HTTP://YOUTUBE.COM/L0DE/LIVE CALL IN NOW @ 315-505-4666 IRC.EFNET.ORG #LRH
<lode_radio_>  THE L0DE RADIO HOUR IS LIVE HTTP://YOUTUBE.COM/L0DE/LIVE CALL IN NOW @ 315-505-4666 IRC.EFNET.ORG #LRH
<lode_radio_> BGL wxl ubuntulog2 ChanServ cj valorie Salt
